# Cutting edge bolt holes?



## dave597 (Jan 21, 2008)

I have two older 8', Fisher Speedcast plows, one model "F" and the other is a model "G". The base angle is worn on both plows and I want to put new cutting edges on them. The problem is there are no holes in the face of the base angle edge on either of them to bolt on a new cutting edge. I've talked to two Fisher dealers in my area and they both say there should be existing holes to bolt on the cutting edge. Has anyone been through this before? Do you have to mock up the cutting edge to the base angle then mark and drill all the holes?


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sounds like you have completely worn out the base angle and taken the holes away with it.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Nope.

The old models had no holes because there were no edges. The base angle was the wear edge. One was supposed to replace it when it wore.

If there is enough left to it you can drill holes using the edge as a guide or you can still get the base angle $$$. Fishers should only use 6" edges from the hinge point down.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the info Flipper. I did not know that about the older Fishers.


----------



## dave597 (Jan 21, 2008)

Flipper, thanks for the information on the old speedcast base angle wear edge. The original edge is still about 41/2" wide so there is plenty of support for a new cutting edge to bolt up against. I found a picture of an old base angle with a new cutting edge in a different thread in the fisher plow forum so it gives me a good idea what to do. I'm gonna take your advice and stick with the 6" edge. I guess I'll get my drill sharpener out cause that's a lot of drilling.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Even now on regular plows Fisher says to sell them without the edge and let the base angle wear a bit then bolt an edge on. 4.5" will be perfect support for the new edge.


----------



## MustangFox302HO (Dec 9, 2006)

just have a welder weld a cutting edge on to the base angle should last u the rest of the life of the plow


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I would never weld it. Then when you hit something you will have to replace the whole base. Take your time and drill it and you will be set.


----------



## ticki2 (Jan 10, 2006)

MustangFox302HO;495222 said:


> just have a welder weld a cutting edge on to the base angle should last u the rest of the life of the plow


I rarely get one full season out of a cutting edge.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

MustangFox302HO;495222 said:


> just have a welder weld a cutting edge on to the base angle should last u the rest of the life of the plow


WTF??? put down the crack pipe


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

have you ever tried to weld that stuff... forget it weld rolls rite off the stuff is so hard..


----------

